# Red Snapper



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Went out today and tried my best to catch my first snapper...no luck! I could only manage AJs that weren't big enough to keep. There were literally two boats within 30 yds of me pulling in snapper though, so I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong.

I had live bait (appeared to be the same as the other guys, bought from bait man on CH69 out of the Destin Pass) rigged with a 2oz egg sinker and about a 12" leader. I initially anchored over an artificial reef that was showing fish, but I noticed the other two guys were drifting. Should I be drifting, trying different depths, etc? Any pointers are appreciated!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would go with a longer leader 3' or so


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Longer leader and I wouldnt anchor personally.

Once you get that figured out its hard NOT to catch a snapper!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Definitely longer leader. I run 5+ feet of 50 pound right now. As the season goes along and those fish on public numbers are getting stoned by lead every 2 seconds, you'll need to switch gears and go with even longer leader. They'll get pretty shy here pretty soon. Right now, though...they're eating everything I can put down at 'em.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a 60lbs floro leader with sometimes 6-8 foot leader with double the weight you were using .


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

More weight longer leader like said above and I like to have live and dead baits down at the same time different rods of course but that's just me


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

All above comments are spot on. Also look at you finder put the bait where the fish are.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

What depth? Snapper willl hold up in water column - 

The longer leader is spot on - if 100 ft or less and light current - try a single 1/2 or 3/8 lead 'head knocker' rig - no swivel - medium sized circle hook - let the lead slide to the hook - and free spool down - keeping slack line so the rig is free to fall - when the line zooms - engage - reel and hang on


----------



## TexasSportsman (Apr 29, 2014)

USC, I can tell you what we did and limited out on 20-25lb snapper in 10 mins.
First you obviously are on a spot that is holding Snapper (this is almost everywhere)
I take a 8oz. egg weight and slip in over my line --> tie a swivel under the 8oz weight --> Tie atleast 5' of fluorocarbon to the other end of the swivel --> Tie a circle hook on. Boom Done!

We were actually getting broke off with 60lb fluorocarbon, so I got frustrated and went a with 100lb fluro. (Had no more break offs and was still slamming them.)
As for bait, just make sure you have bait on the hook! They are eating anything right now. Cigar minnows (live/dead), squid, a hot dog, doesn't matter.

Now if you really have fun. Take a spinning reel and tie nothing but a hook on and a cigar minnow and just cast it off your boat a little. Naturally the cigar minnow will sink about 15-20ft and you will hook up with some big snapper. 

Good luck man and don't catch them all!


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

let it hit the bottom and crank up 5 to 10 times.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Spent almost 10hrs on the water today using the advice given above and I saw a slight improvement. Another guy on the boat caught a red snapper that was an inch too short! Given the sea state I didn't want to push it out too far, I'm still testing out my boundaries with this boat. Are there plenty of keeper snapper within state boundaries (I was primarily 3NM from shore, both east and west of Destin pass)? I didn't anchor today and it was a major PITA, I spent half my time maneuavering the boat. Are ya'll just drifting across the reefs/wrecks or what? I did end the day with a keeper king!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

uscmas412 said:


> Spent almost 10hrs on the water today using the advice given above and I saw a slight improvement. Another guy on the boat caught a red snapper that was an inch too short! Given the sea state I didn't want to push it out too far, I'm still testing out my boundaries with this boat. Are there plenty of keeper snapper within state boundaries (I was primarily 3NM from shore, both east and west of Destin pass)? I didn't anchor today and it was a major PITA, I spent half my time maneuavering the boat. Are ya'll just drifting across the reefs/wrecks or what? I did end the day with a keeper king!


There are plenty of snapper out there in state waters, but keep in mind that all the florida near shore reefs and wrecks looked like Walmart parking lots on Black Friday a week ago. A lot of fish were pulled out. But that leaves room for more to just take their place in the reef. 
Keep at it. Lengthen your leader to 5 foot. And depending on seas and wind will determine how much weight you need to keep your boat somewhat under the boat. On a windy day, I will use an 8 ounce. On a smooth day, 2-3 ounces.
Good luck.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

uscmas412 said:


> Spent almost 10hrs on the water today using the advice given above and I saw a slight improvement. Another guy on the boat caught a red snapper that was an inch too short! Given the sea state I didn't want to push it out too far, I'm still testing out my boundaries with this boat. Are there plenty of keeper snapper within state boundaries (I was primarily 3NM from shore, both east and west of Destin pass)? I didn't anchor today and it was a major PITA, I spent half my time maneuavering the boat. Are ya'll just drifting across the reefs/wrecks or what? I did end the day with a keeper king!


Today would've been a major PITA to anchor as well and hit that sweet spot, there are plenty of RS within state waters but may need to venture a we bit further than 3nm you presently targeting.

Good luck, great info given here!

Jimmy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

uscmas412 said:


> Spent almost 10hrs on the water today using the advice given above and I saw a slight improvement. Another guy on the boat caught a red snapper that was an inch too short! Given the sea state I didn't want to push it out too far, I'm still testing out my boundaries with this boat. Are there plenty of keeper snapper within state boundaries (I was primarily 3NM from shore, both east and west of Destin pass)? I didn't anchor today and it was a major PITA, I spent half my time maneuavering the boat. Are ya'll just drifting across the reefs/wrecks or what? I did end the day with a keeper king!


Easy way to "drift". Go to the spot you want to fish. Take motor out of gear and watch your Gps to get direction of drift. Go back and get just on the other side of your fishing hole, put your stern in the opposite direction of drift (usually your stern will face into the wind/swell) and use reverse to hold yourself on the spot. With a little practice you will be able to either sit in one spot or slide around all over the area fairly easily. Some days are tougher than others to do this but the main goal is to stay on top of your baits, maintaining a 90 degree with your lines. Once you get used to it you will be able to fish and bump the reverse with no problem.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

when drift fishing every time you get a good bite hit the mark button on your gps. after a while you will be able to see where the fish are holding and you can narrow your drift line. this works really good on natural bottom. The feeding fish move all over the spot, once you have them dialed in its just a matter of drop and reel.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is flouro worth the expense? I've been using mono leaders, 80lb test.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not think it is worth it for snapper. I use 40-60 lb mono leaders and do just fine.


----------



## Pescado Grande (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree that 3NM around Destin is a little too close. It gets better 5-7NM from shore. Wait for a calm day and try again. 6-8oz with 5-6ft mono leader will do well. The days you went out were pretty rough.

Good luck!


----------

